# Fussball tröte



## sight011 (4. Oktober 2008)

... hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich den sound einer Fussballfanfare/tröte herbekommen kann?


----------



## PC Heini (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal gegoogelt und bin auf folgendes gestossen;

http://www.gif-bilder.de/sound.html
http://www.slotcarmanager.de/d/dl_snds_d.html
http://clipart.designo.ch/mmedia/
oder dann noch http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=sirene.wav&meta=
Guckste mal, ob was brauchbares dabei ist.


----------

